# What sport is your favourite?



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

What's your favourite?


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

To play: tennis, kickball
To watch: basketball, hockey, football


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Baseball is #1 for me. Basketball and (American) football are my other favorites; none of the others interests me much (except for golf, occasionally).

(That's in terms of watching/following; I haven't played sports in years.)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Football Americano. :banana


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Football (American) followed closely by Hockey and MMA


----------



## stooge (Jul 9, 2010)

baseball and soccer


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

#1 Basketball
#2 Football (American)
#3 Baseball

and college trumps pro for me...


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Football (Soccer)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Hockey.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

for me Football (american) and then shot put and discus the good ole track event. I am kinda bias being a high school coach in both sports


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

CANADIAN Football!! Woo! Go RIDERS!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

To play: soccer. 
To watch: Baseball, Basketball, Rugby League, Soccer. 

Probably in that order. But I will watch any sport.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Hockey.


:yes


----------



## melinawaugh (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine favourite one is Soccer. It is a difficult game to play. And I enjoy playing more than any other sport I played. I am just upset because this year I could not play.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

football and rugby


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Screw the haters lol.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Screw the haters lol.


Oh my, how could I forget. Best sport to play and watch. Go Casey :blush


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Basketball, have been playing forever


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

To play: Tennis

To watch: Soccer


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Playing: Soccer, Olympic Events (Track - Distance), Basketball
Watching: Soccer, Hockey, Olympic Events

I think I'd enjoy playing Hockey if I could skate at all.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I like tennis and all racket sports.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

football (the real one)


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

My fav sport is F1
Go Hamilton lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Badminton - I such at everything else


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Hockey.

Blue and White 4 Life!


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Why is "World Cup" in brackets for soccer? The sport is so much bigger than the World Cup.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Basketball - Liking this sport is practically a requirement for being filipino.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Violent stuff! Target shooting and martial arts. TKD specifically, I know it's not technically the best fighting art but it is good exercise and it is what I know.
I haven't actually been in a fight in ..uh..nineteen years, I'm not sure why this stuff draws me but it does. Everything else is intensely boring to me; I want to put this ball in this basket...why exactly? There's a bunch of guys standing in the way. What do you mean I can't just ask them politely to move?


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

PGVan said:


> Why is "World Cup" in brackets for soccer? The sport is so much bigger than the World Cup.


lol I know eh
ppl in NA have no idea about the beautiful game.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not a sports person, but I like cars and I like watching people drive fast cars recklessly.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Manfi said:


> lol I know eh
> ppl in NA have no idea about the beautiful game.


Now don't go that far lol. I'm in Northern Canada and I know all about the Champions League and Europa League qualifiers that are well underway already (as one example)...and I'm not the only one. :yes

Aug. 7 is PSV's opening match this season. I can't wait!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> Basketball - Liking this sport is practically a requirement for being filipino.


Being born and raised in Canada usurps this requirement. I'm living proof :yes


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

PGVan said:


> Now don't go that far lol. I'm in Northern Canada and I know all about the Champions League and Europa League qualifiers that are well underway already (as one example)...and I'm not the only one. :yes
> 
> Aug. 7 is PSV's opening match this season. I can't wait!


It's been a decade since I watched the Dutch league cuz they only show the Premiership here and once a week at that lol
Before coming to Canada I only watched the Dutch league and Serie A. Oh how I miss the good old days :|. 
Who's representing Holland in the CL this year?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The reason I can't get into soccer is because there are so many top leagues around the world. I wish they could eliminate club soccer, and have a World Soccer League, with countries playing against countries, a regular season and then a knockout tournament.
They'll never do it, because of the history of all the leagues, and it would ruin the World Cup but I'd like to see it.
My favorite sports are all of them.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

the cheat said:


> I wish they could eliminate club soccer, and have a World Soccer League, with countries playing against countries, a regular season and then a knockout tournament.


That's the most horrific thing I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^I expected that, believe me. But you can't deny that watching the best players play for the country is much better than watching them play for club teams.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's not as if that does not happen with other sports already anyway. Cricket, Rugby Union, Field hockey etc have ongoing international seasons every year where it's country vs country for the entire playing season. But the club scene for football is so strong it will never change anyway, no need.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Baseball! I played softball almost all my life, and I love it. I was a pitcher, and it gave me what little confidence I have


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Since Tom Hanks isn't a sport, I suppose baseball will have to do.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> Being born and raised in Canada usurps this requirement. I'm living proof :yes


Or, in my case apparently, recognizing we'd do a hell of a lot better in soccer/football or martial arts...both of which we have a thriving youth scene in, back home. And no limitations imposed by being Asianishly short.

Info for flips here: our youth soccer teams used to finish strongly against world class youth football teams.



> All game long, the Filipinos were on the defensive. Morale was crumbling because not only were the Brasilians faster and stronger but they were more fundamentally sound. "Once we got to penalty kicks," recalled Domeka Garamendi, current PFF Sec. Gen (who was on that team that featured 11 Ateneans and was captained by the late Chipper Afable) "we thought that it was over. Morale was so low because they were beating us in almost every phase of the game."
> 
> Chris Monfort (who was part of a coaching staff led by Tomas Lozano, a Spaniard who was a long-time Philippine resident and Mario Guison) gently put his arms around his player, patted his head and whispered above the din of noise. "Do it for all of us. For all the times we've been together. If you don't score at least you tried."
> 
> ...


^ The above makes me think our countrymen love the wrong sport.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Look at my username. That sport has been one of the greatest things in my life. I love it so much. I also love to watch football (college and pro) and college basketball.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I would love to play baseball, but I am afraid I will suck. One day.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Baseball is a great sport to play as a kid. It's dying though, not nearly as popular as it used to be among kids. Too boring I guess. Not to me it isn't.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

As far as what I have played. Club level done football (15 years), Cricket (4 years), Indoor Soccer (4 years), field hockey (2 years), Tennis (2 years) and beach volleyball (1 year).

I always enjoyed the culture of club sports.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Manfi said:


> Who's representing Holland in the CL this year?


FC Twente is into the Group Stage. They won the Eredivisie last season. Ajax finished second and will face PAOK in 3rd round qualifying. Winner goes to the playoff for a Group Stage place.



the cheat said:


> The reason I can't get into soccer is because there are so many top leagues around the world. I wish they could eliminate club soccer, and have a World Soccer League, with countries playing against countries, a regular season and then a knockout tournament.
> They'll never do it, because of the history of all the leagues, and it would ruin the World Cup but I'd like to see it.


Ridiculous!

There are so many top level leagues because there are players for them, unlike american football and baseball, which with the odd exception, are purely US sports. Unfortunately for basketball, the US really doesn't care for the sport outside the NBA. It is actually fairly popular in Europe.

You can't have a world championship for american football, and lets be honest, the World Baseball Classic is ridiculous. The winner is going to be USA, Japan or Cuba every time.



the cheat said:


> ^I expected that, believe me. But you can't deny that watching the best players play for the country is much better than watching them play for club teams.


Only because major tournaments only happen every 2 years. If there was more than the World Cup and the continental championships that don't happen every season, international play would lose its luster because club football is by far better quality at the top level. There are maybe 4-5 national teams in the world who would be capable of winning the UEFA Champions League.

At the 2010 UEFA Champions League final, of 36 players involved in that match, only 9 are not currently national team players. Of the 27 who are national team players, 16 play for Top 5 ranked national teams (they are bolded)....

Inter: *Julio Cesar (Brazil), Maicon (Brazil), Lucio (Brazil), Walter Samuel (Argentina), Sneijder (Netherlands)*, Eto'o (Cameroun), *Milito (Argentina)*, Chivu (Romania), Pandev (Macedonia), Cordoba (Colombia), Mariga (Kenya), Stankovic (Serbia), Muntari (Ghana).

Bayern: *Lahm (Germany), Demichelis (Argentina), van Bommel (Netherlands), Schweinsteiger (Germany), Robben (Netherlands), Müller (Germany), Klose (Germany), Bütt (Germany), Badstuber (Germany), Gomez (Germany)*, van Buyten (Belgium), Altintop (Turkey), Olic (Croatia), Tymoschuk (Ukraine).

Lets also not forget that there was major controversy surrounding Inter starters Zanetti and Cambiasso being cut from Argentina.

The quality of players in that CL Final far surpasses anything you will see outside of the Top 5 ranked national teams in the world. It's also not just the CL Final that produces that kind of quality. Once you're in the knockout rounds, these kind of matchups can happen at anytime. Of the 64 matches at the 2010 World Cup, only the Final (Netherlands v Spain), Germany v Argentina and Netherlands v Brazil saw that kind of quality players on the pitch. That's 3 of 64 World Cup matches that rivaled Champions League quality.


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

Australian Rules Football (AFL)


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Football, and I mean real football(refer to diagram 1.1 below)


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I've played a lot of sports but my favs in order. I like car racing as well but it's too much $$$ to actually take part in anything.

Hockey
Baseball
Basketball
Soccer


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i would say football is my favorite to watch and boxing is my favorite to do


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

As a Canadian and Fan, I have to vote hockey, I even read/research it way more than Canadian politics  

Tennis is the most fun to play, too bad I'm usually playing against a wall for now! (damn you SA)


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

For me nothing beats the exitement of a big mma event on tv the music and lights as the 2 warriors walk to the octagon to battle it out to see who is the best is a great spectacle.I also am a fan of football and like to watch the silky skills of arsenal fc on match of the day


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Football and american football are my favorite sports. I like Football (soccer) more because it has no salary cap. And I like how the tournaments are better structured than in the NFL.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not a sports person but I occasionally watch hockey or basketball on tv.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I play for a "soccer" team and study MMA also.
So no brainer really.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't watch a lot of sports but I enjoy watching some tennis. I'd like to play more sports, I am actually going to go play some tennis soon, which I'm sure will be cool even though I suck balls at it.



thesilenthunter90 said:


> Football, and I mean real football(refer to diagram 1.1 below)


:lol
It's funny because it's true.

Last summer I once went playing some soccer (erm, football, that is). It was just kicking the ball for fun with few rules, it was cool too.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

To play: none.

To watch: soccer, pro wrestling (but ITZ FAKEZZ!!11~!!), yeah i know and i couldn't have cared less, it's entertaining.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

Basketball, greatest sport ever!!


----------



## Magpie (Aug 6, 2010)

To play, none
To watch, Cricket, or at least the Pakistani Cricket team (when Australia finally gets some talented players I might switch back).

wow an American knows who the Hilltop Hoods are!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

My favorite sport is chess. I love the intensity of each move and how much finess is used during each match. It's really excellerating.


----------



## Contra (Feb 23, 2010)

Magpie said:


> To play, none
> To watch, Cricket, or at least the Pakistani Cricket team (when Australia finally gets some talented players I might switch back).
> 
> wow an American knows who the Hilltop Hoods are!


Haha, Australia still have a solid side! Obviously it's not on the same level as it was a few years ago, but it's nice for things to be levelled out a bit again after years of dominance. The upcoming Ashes tour should be a pretty interesting one now that the two sides are a little more evenly matched.

I'm also a pretty big cricket fan, my dad is as well so I was brought up with the game. I forgot about it for years and then rediscovered it again a few years ago.

I don't play any sports and can massively sympathise with what Matty said a few posts ago, I'd love to get involved but I'm terrified that I'll be really, really bad.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cricket


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Cricket


really?:b


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My favourite sport to watch is hockey. My favourite sport to do is biking.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Watch: Ice hockey

Play: Boxing, Kendo and badmington


----------



## Joegoog23 (Aug 17, 2010)

College Basketball then College Football, much more passion than the Pro's!!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

BASKETBALLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Love to play and watch*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

To play: Basketball
To watch: MMA


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

For playing, definitely basketball. To watch, depends on what team is playing. Sometimes soccer, sometimes basketball.


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

Football (soccer) hands down


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Dancing and Ice skating, also snow boarding. I dance but am forever wannabe ice skater and snowboarder...


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Screw the haters lol.


haters? That looks like an awesome interest/hobby to have.


----------



## ron123 (Oct 8, 2010)

*MMA and ufc is my favorite*

I like in sports to watch MMA and UFC events, enjoy a lot.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
UFC official items


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Overall, it's basketball.
To play, it's basketball and tennis.
To watch on TV, it's American football, basketball and combat sports(MMA/boxing/Muay Thai).
To watch in person, I've only watched baseball in person and I actually liked it. 

I've heard hockey is similar to baseball when watching, it sucks on TV but amazing to watch in person.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Cricket, watch and play as batsman and occasional bowler. 

Watch/play other sports as well but only rarely.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Hockey.


Thanks for posting this. I'm going to watch this every time I get sad.


----------



## marias (Oct 15, 2010)

I love basketball!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Football (American football) is probably my favorite, followed by either baseball or college basketball.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

To play: 
Hockey, Soccer, Squash, Baseball

To Watch:
Hockey, Baseball


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

1. Boxing
2. MMA
3. NFL

Although, girl's volleyball is my first choice if I'm in, you know, _that_ kind of mood


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Im really good at all sports, but my main sport is baseball.....only because my parents have forced me into it all my life..I dont really like team sports and competitive sports.....and where the hell is badminton? thats so awesome.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

To play; Soccer

To Watch; Soccer. Sometimes I'll watch some minutes of college american football and collegiate basketball cause both are unpredictable and school and state pride is at stake.

Don't know much about other sports other than soccer. I'd like to see Arsenal make it to the final in the champions league this season, either them or Manchester United cause of Chicharito


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

NBA, college basketball, college football, then NFL in that order. I wish I could get into soccer, but I can't seem to get into a sport I haven't followed practically since birth. The emotional attachment isn't there.


----------

